# 2 vinicolored rothschildianum-hybrids



## ORG (Aug 11, 2010)

Today I visited the nursery of my friend Franz Glanz in Unterwössen in the south of Bavaria in Germany. I found there 2 interesting vinicolored hybris of _Paph. rothschildianum_ in bloom.







*Paphiopedilum  Wössner Black Dream*
Wössner Firedance X _rothschildianum_






*Paphiopedilum  Gaulois 'Wössen'*
Goultenianum X _rothschildianum_

I had not a good background for the pictures so I could not make optimal pictures, but I hope you can enjoy the pictures.

With best greetings

Olaf


----------



## Drorchid (Aug 11, 2010)

Love those dark colors! I like the first one the best.

Robert


----------



## Shiva (Aug 11, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## Wendy (Aug 11, 2010)

What GREAT colour! :drool: Thanks for showing these!


----------



## emydura (Aug 11, 2010)

Super dark. The first one is a beauty.

David


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm amazed at how dark these are.


----------



## Jorch (Aug 11, 2010)

I have a really hard time deciding which one I like more!! They are both spectacular in my eyes! :drool:


----------



## Pete (Aug 12, 2010)

first one has way better form but the color on the second one looks unreal


----------



## labskaus (Aug 12, 2010)

I had the pleasure to see them both last weekend when Franz presented them for judging. The Woessner Black Dream received a SM, the Gaulois a BM from the D.O.G. judging panel.
I liked that Woessner Black Dream for the strong contrast in the dorsal and its shape which was pretty good for roth x vini breeding.

The Gaulois reminded me of the lung of a guy who has been smoking this brand for a couple of decades. It's been quite black.


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 12, 2010)

That is just fantastic..!  I personally like the second one better.. I feel the flower has more character..


----------



## toddybear (Aug 12, 2010)

Wow!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 12, 2010)

They certainly are dark! Really wild hybrids...


----------



## jacqi (Aug 28, 2014)

Interesting! Did that plant have mottled leaves? Mine has green leaves and
is a large plant.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 28, 2014)

Dang! I like the top one.


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 29, 2014)

they are so dark.


----------



## troy (Aug 29, 2014)

I like the top one!! If you could drive it to my house and drop it off would be sweet!!!! Lol.


----------



## Stella (Aug 29, 2014)

Wow !!! they both are stunning!!!! great dark colors !!!!!!!


----------



## atlantis (Aug 29, 2014)

Both are really nice, but the first one looks special. Very interesting...


----------



## Trithor (Aug 30, 2014)

Seriously dark! I imagine they might be more impressive in person, the background as you indicated probably does not show them off to their best advantage.


----------



## 17andgrowing (Aug 30, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 30, 2014)

The post is from 2010. I wonder how are doing those beauties in 2014.


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 30, 2014)

Erythrone said:


> The post is from 2010. I wonder how are doing those beauties in 2014.



missed that!


----------



## Leo_5313 (Aug 31, 2014)

Super dark! Love it!


----------

